# Great pyrenees



## Gallidaihia (Apr 14, 2014)

I have been looking for a great pyre puppy in Arizona or Southern California with out much success can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry, I'm in east Texas and there's not many available around here.


----------



## Nifty (May 23, 2014)

I just noticed a friend in SF has one. I think these are such beautiful dogs!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 24, 2014)

We have 3/4 Anatolian 1/4 Great Pyrenees pups available right now. Males only. We are in San Diego.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 24, 2014)

One thing you have to be careful about down here is the heat, they can get too hot quickly with those long coats. That's why I like the Anatolian in there, shortens up the coat! Though we do have one left with a long coat!


----------

